# How to root Asus transformer prime after taking 4.1.1 OTA?



## Ryfermadness

Was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction... so I bought my prime about 3 weeks and took the JB update without rooting first. Now I'm stuck with a boring ass stock device. Is there a way it can be rooted? Someone said it can if you unlock the bootloader, but I couldn't find any instructions to root it after the BL is unlocked. I had no problem unlocking it just can't root it. Please help

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Striatum_bdr

Ryfermadness said:


> Was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction... so I bought my prime about 3 weeks and took the JB update without rooting first. Now I'm stuck with a boring ass stock device. Is there a way it can be rooted? Someone said it can if you unlock the bootloader, but I couldn't find any instructions to root it after the BL is unlocked. I had no problem unlocking it just can't root it. Please help
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Unlock doesn't root, it just enables you to install an alternative recovery like twrp ( search their thread). Pick up the jb bootloader version, install it with fastboot.

Once done, either you just flash su.zip (must be somewhere on the net) that will give you only root, either you flash a while rooted Rom. In that case be aware to choose a Rom designed for jb bootloader.

You can try this also if unlocked http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1929189


----------

